# My Windows Button Won't Work



## unit790 (Apr 15, 2016)

Please help me. My windows button won't work so I cannot open anything up. I have tried restarting my computer and that did not work. Please help me.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you mean your Windows key on your keyboard ?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

see here


----------

